# what size dehorner - how long to burn?



## mistyblue (Nov 13, 2008)

What size dehorner do you use for your Nigies and mini's? Also, when do you dehorn.

We will now be dehorning all of our babies.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: what size dehorner*

The 1/2inch works best. Anything smaller is not even worth it.

Disbud when needed - ffel for those horn buds coming through. Some need to be done before a week old others can wait 2-4 weeks


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: what size dehorner*

Yup we use the 1/2 for both standard and mini kids. So far has worked wonderful.


----------



## mistyblue (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: what size dehorner*

Great, I will get one ordered. I wanted to make sure on age as someone told me to disbud at 4 days old. That just seemed a little young for me. Now I have helped disbud Boers, will the timing be the same when burning?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: what size dehorner*

I don't do disbuds myself BUT I can say that with little bucks sometimes burning before a week old is best, I waited too long this year for a little pygmy/nigi buck to be burned...2 weeks and his horns were already through, he did scur. I've also had buckling born that had little points on their heads within a day of birth.


----------



## mistyblue (Nov 13, 2008)

I got my dehorner in and we will be burning horns this weekend. But I have no clue on how long we should burn.

I think that the man that will be doing this for me burns for 10 seconds then burns again for 8 seconds, is this long enough?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

burn till you see the white of the skull popping through the copper burn ring.


----------



## mistyblue (Nov 13, 2008)

Ewwww really! I thought it was just till you saw the copper ring, now wonder we have been getting scurs if that is the case. So once I see white through the copper ring then I can stop?

To be honest that kinda freaks me out.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Come move closer to me Misty, I'll burn heads for you.


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: what size dehorner*



mistyblue said:


> Great, I will get one ordered. I wanted to make sure on age as someone told me to disbud at 4 days old. That just seemed a little young for me. Now I have helped disbud Boers, will the timing be the same when burning?


I had a Lamancha buckling this year that was BORN READY to be disbudded. I was uncomfortable doing it the first day, but on day two he got the iron. My doelings were all done at 4-7 days old. You really just have to feel heads and get the job done as soon as it needs to be. I personally think it is less traumatizing for younger kids.


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

Also for bucks if you add an x to the burn it will help stop scurs. Just about 5 sec for each side of the x should do, then blue kote their heads :greengrin:


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Is there anything to put on the head to help lessen the pain of the burning?? a type of spray anesthetic????


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

The disbudder is so hot is sears the nerves almost instantly. So there isnt much pain for them. Most goats will even begin bashing heads the same day. But to answer the question directly... no i dont think there is a topical for that.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks.


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

Everyone around here sprays the Furall Aerosol Powder on it. It's a yellow topical antibacterial spray. I think just the cold spray going on it gives a little bit of relief.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks, I will have to check our feed stores around here and see what they have available, my question was more for a before burn thing. Maybe just something to dull the area before the burning. I guess I am reaching.....lol....


----------

